# finding out speed of internet connection



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

How do I find out the speed of my internet connection? I have clicked all over the place and can't find the speed. And shouldn't it be something I can watch? Terrible service here and I'm sick of paying for broadband that I can't even watch short video's, etc. Downloading a picture takes from 1-2 minutes. Supposed to be 56K but I'm positive it is not. s and thanx in advance.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

This is pretty much IMO the best one on the net.

Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

This was excellent !!!!!!!!!!I am getting between .19 and .31 Mpbs speed I think this is terrible, but Lumos has protected themselves by putting on the internet my bundle that just says UP TO 6Mbps dowload. And NO MISTAKE on the POINT19.....
How bad do you think this really is ?? s.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

It's pretty bad, as in, they need to fix it yesterday. If they're saying 6mbps, they should be getting you at least 4-5 mbps, maybe a little less in peak times, or be able to give you a really good reason why not. Actually, for most users, a good solid 1mbps is enough, but if they can't get you at least that, they should stop taking your money.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Upto 6mbs doesnt not mean .19 is acceptable... something is wrong. I would be calling and getting someone to look at it.. No your not going to get 6mbs 24x7 but at times you should. 2-4 I would expect to be the norm during busy times.

Call your provider and tell them to fix it.

Gary


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Goodness the most we're getting is 21.6 "kbps" (instead of mbps)...count yourself fortunate.


----------



## powerdam1953 (Aug 9, 2012)

sapphira said:


> This was excellent !!!!!!!!!!I am getting between .19 and .31 Mpbs speed I think this is terrible, but Lumos has protected themselves by putting on the internet my bundle that just says UP TO 6Mbps dowload. And NO MISTAKE on the POINT19.....
> How bad do you think this really is ?? s.


Don't you just love the "up to" guaruntee
just like lightbulbs lol, no guaruntee at all


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Check out this website. You can find just about anything you need/want to about your computer. Has all kinds of free downloads too.

Software Downloads: Free Programs, Utilities and Demos - TechSpot

.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Gary in ohio said:


> Upto 6mbs doesnt not mean .19 is acceptable... something is wrong. I would be calling and getting someone to look at it.. No your not going to get 6mbs 24x7 but at times you should. 2-4 I would expect to be the norm during busy times.
> 
> Call your provider and tell them to fix it.
> 
> Gary


 Ya that is for sure.
But how about this?
When I pasted that site on here for the OP I also checked mine speed.
Now I am paying for 6Mbps At that particular time the Speed was 7.67MBps~!!! How Cool is that?

I do know that in a few months we will be going UP to 10 MB and can have the highest speed of 20MB but that is of course for a much higher in cost.
But my goodness 10Mbps is going to be great.
The reason is we are getting Fiber directly to the house, and turing the entire house into WiFi at the same time.
Now I also get cable TV OVER the DSL lines~! So that is why they real are getting up there in speed. It sure is nice to have a Independent phone company that is also a co-op, and that is really thinking into the future.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I am getting between .19 and .31 Mpbs speed
> How bad do you think this really is ?? s.


It's slower than my SLOW *dial-up*


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I have to tell you the results of your clueing me in on speed test !!
It took two days, and 5 hours this afternoon with a technician working with someone on the phone and in all the phone boxes outside, but I now am getting 1.33 - real actual broadband and probably the fastest I can get where I am located !!!!!!!!
I think I have died and gone to heaven - actually watched a video all the way thru in reasonably high definition ! I have a fairly new and good computer and had no clue I had such terrible internet service, until things got worse and very very slow. This guy was very good and very nice. Took him a total of 7 hours ! He also gave me a site that is my phone company carrier speed test and told me to test it often. Between the two sites, I should be able to do very well. I got my home page that usually takes about 30 - 45 seconds to load NOT including the ads, in about 4 seconds !!!!!!!!!!
And it's all your fault !!!!
Folks out there - do the speed tests and make sure you are getting what you are paying for ! Should help out my little ebay business tremendously with time and the pictures etc. Many thanks to all who came to my rescue !!!! s.


----------

